

Loopt Shifts Its Strategy To Tap The Pulse Of Location - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/03/loopt-shifts-its-strategy-to-tap-the-pulse-of-location/

======
martian
Someday our phones will be so tuned in to our locations and preferences that
we'll see maps that show only the places we're really interested in, a la

[http://strangemaps.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/newyorker2.JP...](http://strangemaps.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/newyorker2.JPG)

~~~
lhuang
Not just limited to phone technologies. I think there is a larger trend of
pandora-like predictive analytics soon to seep into our connected lives.

In Soviet Russia, you don't browse the web. The web browses you!

~~~
iamwil
Hrm, if that's the case, then I guess effectively, you can have machines being
the connector that gets people together for events and party plans, since it
knows who's where, it should be able to match people together based on the
history of places they've been.

Though that doesn't bother, what does bother me if that algorithm got rigged
somehow, and someone could engineer and direct the flow of people in physical
space and in social space.

------
callmeed
So, Loopt realized that a) a location-based social network doesn't have much
value-add over a normal social network and b) Facebook and Twitter are both
going location-based (or are already there) and have way more momentum ...

and therefore are switching gears. I applaud them for this but they still have
a long ways to go if they want to be more than a "mobile meetup".

------
floozyspeak
I see it more as loopt simply turning on the "foursquare" ability of their
established network. Question is can they retain the coolness and fun while
doing it, and how long can foursquare retain the oooooo feel before it becomes
lame and overcrowded cause it sure as hell gonna be that way soon.

------
rokhayakebe
Are they shifting strategy or simply adapting to the market and what customers
need? If Google adds Tweets to search results it does not necessarily mean
they are shifting strategy, so why does Loopt change have to be so?

(Unless of course they stated they were shifting. I did not read too much into
the article)

